# For those with an Audi R8 Oil cap!



## Mikey_vr (Jan 6, 2007)

Ill be picking up a Audi R8 oil cap tmorrow and was wondering, do I remove the rubber seal thats around the original oil cap...

I no longer have the Engine cover on the engine because I installed a Neuospeed Cold air intake and didnt reuse the cover!!

p4c


















TIA!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Before you order: check jcaps.com

sent from tapatalk


----------



## Mikey_vr (Jan 6, 2007)

thygreyt said:


> Before you order: check jcaps.com
> 
> sent from tapatalk


I actually got a good deal on a brand new, never used cap.. saved on shipping! Seller bought it from ecs and ditched the engine build....


----------



## RCC kayak (Nov 17, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> Before you order: check jcaps.com
> 
> sent from tapatalk


jcapsonline.com made that mistake for those interested. Thanks thygret for another link for me to spend money on.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol, thanks for the fix... i too realized the mistake... 

and you are welcome! 

you cant deny that it looks good!


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

I have one on my Rabbit and didnt have to remove that plastic ring. At least I dont think I did, Id have to check again. Pretty sure itll screw right on without removing that tho.


----------



## Mikey_vr (Jan 6, 2007)

tay272 said:


> I have one on my Rabbit and didnt have to remove that plastic ring. At least I dont think I did, Id have to check again. Pretty sure itll screw right on without removing that tho.


Yup just took the old one off and put the r8 oil cap on!! 

Thanks everyone...


----------

